# Is frozen bad?



## Suzn (Feb 8, 2012)

Paco tends to gulp his food down. He gets one ounce in the morning and one ounce at night. He has actually made himself sick doing that! I have been giving him his food still frozen. He has to chew it more and gets smaller pieces. I think it is working pretty well.

Do you think eating frozen raw food will hurt him? It seems like a good fix but I don't want to do anything that will not be good in the long run.

So far, he eats venison and chicken.


----------



## carrieandcricket (Dec 6, 2011)

I don't see anything wrong with it. Cricket gulps her food, and occasionally I give her treats of raw. Its easier for me to cut while frozen like chicken breast. So I give it to her, and she has to chew.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

That is what is recommended for gulpers, but I have never tried it myself.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Frozen food is fine! We do what we have to do. Sounds like it's working for you.


----------

